# Janet Evanovich - Smokin' Seventeen



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

13.99

Sixteen was 12.99. 
I don't like this trend. 
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I still haven't read 16 because of the price.  I won't be reading 17 either.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up Sixteen at a used book store last week.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> I still haven't read 16 because of the price. I won't be reading 17 either.


Right there with you!!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am kind of glad that I am not that far into the series yet, I only read them when I need a really good laugh. I am hoping by the time I get to sixteen and seventeen the prices will have gone down, if not, then I guess I stop reading the series.

Most of the books in the series are lendable so I guess you could always split the price with someone and read them that way.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

sebat said:


> I still haven't read 16 because of the price. I won't be reading 17 either.


This is me, too. If i decide to read it, it will be too easy to get it from a used bookstore or via paperbackswap.com.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sebat said:


> I still haven't read 16 because of the price. I won't be reading 17 either.


Same here. I can wait.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I started getting on the library waiting list around book 9.  I haven't read past 10.  They're good and they're a safe bet, but they're, sadly, no longer GOTTA have right away.

Some darn good stuff early in the series though.  I still have them and still love them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it would be harder if the prices were higher when I was earlier in the series.  
They're pretty much predictable and I read them when I need a good laugh.  
deb


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Sadly I think I will have to do this with the Sookie books too. The newest one that comes out is actually more expensive for the Kindle version than the hardback!    I can see it being a little more than a paperback (even though I don't like it) but I draw the line at an e-book version being more than the hardback version, that is just wrong.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I do own 1-15 and most but not all are lendable if anyone wants to read any of them.  I've been surprised that no one has asked to borrow any of these yet....

Four to Score 
High Five
Hot Six 
Seven Up
Hard Eight
To the Nines
Ten Big Ones  
Twelve Sharp 
Lean Mean Thirteen 
Finger Lickin' Fifteen
Plum Lovin'


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I didn't like the one I read. Don't even like the titles. With Sue Grafton, at least you knew they would end at 26. Are we doomed to an infinite number of Janet Evanovich novels?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jon Olson said:


> I didn't like the one I read. Don't even like the titles. With Sue Grafton, at least you knew they would end at 26. Are we doomed to an infinite number of Janet Evanovich novels?


Jon, no offense, but I don't think you're part of the demographic for which Janet Evanovich writes, so I'm not at all surprised that you didn't like the one that you read. (If I'm wrong about that, I apologize.)

I haven't read number 16, nor will I read 17 (at least the Kindle versions) because I won't pay the price, either. I loved the first 7 or 8 books, and then they changed enough that it seems that Evanovich may have fallen into the habit of simply cranking out a new book every year.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I stopped reading after #10 because they all felt the same and the characters weren't moving forward nor were they likely to.  When Ms. Evanovich writes the last one in the series then I'll go back and read the ones I haven't read but for now they're no longer a must-buy.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Jon, no offense, but I don't think you're part of the demographic for which Janet Evanovich writes, so I'm not at all surprised that you didn't like the one that you read. (If I'm wrong about that, I apologize.)
> 
> I haven't read number 16, nor will I read 17 (at least the Kindle versions) because I won't pay the price, either. I loved the first 7 or 8 books, and then they changed enough that it seems that Evanovich may have fallen into the habit of simply cranking out a new book every year.


You're probably right about me being out of the demographic. I don't like series generally, especially the ones with sequential titles like Grafton or Evanovich, as after a few, it seems like the title drives the book, not the book the title. If that makes sense. They seem a commerical product, not a literary product. (literary -- small "l".) For what it's worth. But, thanks, Cindy, for responding.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I loved the first 7 or 8 books, and then they changed enough that it seems that Evanovich may have fallen into the habit of simply cranking out a new book every year.


Sad, but true.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I burned out on the Stephanie Plum series aro 8... and then I started seeing the hardbacks in the bargain bin at Bi-Mart for $5/each.  That was cheaper than what some of the used book stores were selling them for  .  

I hate to see the continually rising cost of the Kindle books.  With coupons I am finding I can buy the dtb's for cheaper than what I am getting on Kindle.  I am paying for the convenience...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jon Olson said:


> You're probably right about me being out of the demographic. I don't like series generally, especially the ones with sequential titles like Grafton or Evanovich, as after a few, it seems like the title drives the book, not the book the title. If that makes sense. They seem a commerical product, not a literary product. (literary -- small "l".) For what it's worth. But, thanks, Cindy, for responding.


You're welcome. I think the series started out being a bit more of a literary product (to use your term) than it is now. At first, the characters, although recurring ones, were very funny, and gave me a lot of "laugh out loud" moments. The last five or six books have been pretty stale. If the books were priced at $4 or $5, I'd buy them, but I'm not about to spend $13 or $14 for them. I'll just have to be content with conjuring up funny scenarios involving Steph and her sidekicks (and Morelli).


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be cheaper on Kindle. If they bother to release it as an ebook..


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I gave up on this series long ago.  I just don't see many authors who can sustain a series with the same character more than five or six books.  Same with Sue Grafton.  After a while, how much character can there be in 17 books?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

easyreader said:


> I gave up on this series long ago. I just don't see many authors who can sustain a series with the same character more than five or six books. Same with Sue Grafton. After a while, how much character can there be in 17 books?


I agree, sadly. I loved the first 7 or 8 books (especially number 4)  I think the ability to sustain the readers' interest over a series is a true gift. Surprisingly, J.D. Robb seems to have it with her "In Death" series. I'm really surprised that I like the series, as I'm not a big fan of Nora Roberts' books. (I haven't read one for years, and I guess there's a chance I'd like them now, but probably not. How she hooks me as J.D. Robb is more than I have been able to figure out.)

I think Nelson DeMille is very skilled about keeping me interested in his books that feature the John Corey/Kate Mayfield Corey characters. Of course, DeMille is, in my opinion, an excellent writer, and has talent well above that of many writers.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Sad, but true.


Reading through this thread (and others like it) I think after 7 or 8...I finished the series myself in my head. I read book 9, but I think that was the total filler book and I read 10. But that was really enough. I Happily Ever Aftered it to my satisfaction and I guess I just don't need to read her version of the end!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read the first three or four in a row, but then needed to take a break.  I have been saving them until I need a good laugh.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Reading through this thread (and others like it) I think after 7 or 8...I finished the series myself in my head. I read book 9, but I think that was the total filler book and I read 10. But that was really enough. I Happily Ever Aftered it to my satisfaction and I guess I just don't need to read her version of the end!!!


So did you "happily ever after it" with Morelli or with Ranger? (I'm a Morelli fan, myself.  )


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> So did you "happily ever after it" with Morelli or with Ranger? (I'm a Morelli fan, myself.  )


Has to be with Morelli. 

The description I read a little bit ago on Seventeen was a mixed bag--good to see Morelli's crazy grandmother involved, but adding a THIRD male to the mix? Bad enough she should have made her mind up eons ago, but seriously, two smoking hot guys are already after this useless ditz who hasn't grown at all mentally or emotionally through 16 books, why would a third want her?

If you get the feeling I gave up too, yes--though it took me until 15 to finally surrender. The last several have had nothing but fart jokes for humor, turned the guys into cardboard cutouts, and just...ugh. I'm willing to pay the higher prices if the book is good--another J.D. Robb fan here, and I would've paid $15 for her last one without a qualm. But these went way downhill fast.

I heard 16 was better than 15, so maybe this one will begin an upward trend again quality-wise. Wishful thinking, probably, but a girl can dream. The price on 16 at least should drop this summer, and maybe I'll consider picking it up then. Meanwhile, I think I'll go revisit Four to Score...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Has to be with Morelli.
> 
> The description I read a little bit ago on Seventeen was a mixed bag--good to see Morelli's crazy grandmother involved, but adding a THIRD male to the mix? Bad enough she should have made her mind up eons ago, but seriously, two smoking hot guys are already after this useless ditz who hasn't grown at all mentally or emotionally through 16 books, why would a third want her?
> 
> ...


_Four to Score_ is my favorite of all of the S.P. books. I'm sure you can guess why. (Hmmm. Seems like it all began around page 90, or was it chapter 9? Think I'll have to re-read to find out.  )

The last book of Janet Evanovich's that I read was 15, I think. By the time the 16th one came out, I was hopelessly in love with my Kindle, but didn't want to pay $12.99 or whatever for another book that had been churned out. 17 is even more expensive than 16. Were the price to drop to $6 or $7, I'd buy the books, but I don't want to pay the prices that are being charged for mediocre writing.

Can't imagine adding yet another hot guy to the mix, since I think Morelli's fine the way he is. I'm glad to hear that his grandmother (with the "evil eye") is back. I LOVE Grandma Mazur, and always picture her looking (and acting) like Betty White.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm with Cindy for both JD Robb - each one is still good after 32 and with Morelli. Ranger is danger!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

People respond to depressing events in their lives in different ways. Some drink, some take pills, I read a Stephanie Plum novels and feel better. I agree with some of the criticism mentioned above regarding the arc of the series. There isn't a lot of character growth from one book to the next. But that's not why I occasionally read this particular series. It makes me feel good, and I suspect it has fewer side effects than Prozac.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

RJMcDonnell said:


> People respond to depressing events in their lives in different ways. Some drink, some take pills, I read a Stephanie Plum novels and feel better. I agree with some of the criticism mentioned above regarding the arc of the series. There isn't a lot of character growth from one book to the next. But that's not why I occasionally read this particular series. It makes me feel good, and I suspect it has fewer side effects than Prozac.


How true. Even when the newer books seem a bit stagnate to me (as far as character development goes), I never fail to read a Stephanie Plum book without laughing out loud. I think Grandma is a hoot, I love Morelli, and a bit wary of Ranger, love Lula, etc. I wish the price would come down on the last two so that I could rationalize spending that amount on the books. I hate to pay more than $9.99 for one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

RJMcDonnell said:


> People respond to depressing events in their lives in different ways. Some drink, some take pills, I read a Stephanie Plum novels and feel better. I agree with some of the criticism mentioned above regarding the arc of the series. There isn't a lot of character growth from one book to the next. But that's not why I occasionally read this particular series. It makes me feel good, and I suspect it has fewer side effects than Prozac.


Amen. I save my Stephanie books for when I want a good laugh. Works every time.
deb


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I haven't read number 16, nor will I read 17 (at least the Kindle versions) because I won't pay the price, either. I loved the first 7 or 8 books, and then they changed enough that it seems that Evanovich may have fallen into the habit of simply cranking out a new book every year.


I've read through sixteen, but I think she's fallen into a run. The books feel stale, just like the ones before them. In my opinion, she needs to shake things up in a major way. Maybe have Stephanie bite the bullet and go to work for Ranger full time. That would change the kinds of things she does and make things fresh. And get Morelli ticked off, too. If things don't change, I'm not sure I want to keep reading.


----------



## JMArray (Mar 4, 2011)

TaniaLT said:


> Hopefully it'll be cheaper on Kindle. If they bother to release it as an ebook..


They will release it for kindle and it will be priced at $13.69. Pretty darn expensive if you ask me.

it is also pretty impressive, how the book is already ranked at 175 in books, without a single review or a single sale yet :S...crazy!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I was a big fan of Stephanie Plum books, but have lost interest in the last couple of books.  They started to feel like repeats.  I wanted her to quit waffling between Ranger and Morelli.  If the reviews get better I may try another.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I was a big fan of Stephanie Plum books, but have lost interest in the last couple of books. They started to feel like repeats. I wanted her to quit waffling between Ranger and Morelli. If the reviews get better I may try another.


How true. I could make it simple. Pick Morelli.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*Cindy*, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

skyblue said:


> *Cindy*, my thoughts exactly!


You know, I probably wouldn't mind paying a bit more for the newest books if there were some great Steph/Morelli scenes (like in _Four to Score_).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> You know, I probably wouldn't mind paying a bit more for the newest books if there were some great Steph/Morelli scenes (like in _Four to Score_).


   

I always enjoy her grandma, too! What a hoot!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I always enjoy her grandma, too! What a hoot!


So do I. I've pictured her as Betty White from the very beginning. That makes me enjoy her all the more, since I have loved Betty White for years. She's sort of a female Tim Conway, if that makes any sense.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I have always loved the Stephanie Plum books but I have probably missed the last three or four. I recently found Plum Spooky at a used book store and read it the other night. I was so flabbergasted at how far afield she went with that one. I thought it was ridiculous. I think I feel like the rest of you. If I want to enjoy her books again, I will have to go back to the beginning and read the first five or six.

My gut feeling while reading Plum Spooky is that her editor was holding a gun to her head and telling her she had to produce something...anything...fast. What a disappointment.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeanneM said:


> I have always loved the Stephanie Plum books but I have probably missed the last three or four. I recently found Plum Spooky at a used book store and read it the other night. I was so flabbergasted at how far afield she went with that one. I thought it was ridiculous. I think I feel like the rest of you. If I want to enjoy her books again, I will have to go back to the beginning and read the first five or six.
> 
> My gut feeling while reading Plum Spooky is that her editor was holding a gun to her head and telling her she had to produce something...anything...fast. What a disappointment.


I don't care for her Stephanie Plum books that have been published between the release of the numbered book. I, like you, think that she really missed the mark. Having not read the 16th book (and not remembering if I read 15, but I don't think I did), I can't comment on them. Wish she could find a way to breathe new and hilarious air back into the original characters (after having Steph choose Morelli over Ranger. I think I read somewhere that J.E. has introduced yet another hot male character, and that bothers me because I don't think Steph needs another guy on her radar.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Jon, no offense, but I don't think you're part of the demographic for which Janet Evanovich writes, so I'm not at all surprised that you didn't like the one that you read. (If I'm wrong about that, I apologize.)


Heh. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. A female friend pushed one on me and I read it out of curiosity. I could see the appeal to female readers but a lot of the jokes just didn't do much for me. Every time the character got stressed she wanted to eat sweets. Ok, I get it, but it wasn't all that funny the first time and it got repeated throughout the book.

What surprised me was how thin and weak the actual mystery part of the book was. It was there, and it moved the plot along and got the main character into different situations, but it was almost a backdrop to her having her relationship with the two guys (police guy and mysterious P.I guy), squabbling with her family, etc.

Anyway, I can see the appeal but there are women writing mysteries who I think are better writers.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Asher MacDonald said:


> Heh. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. A female friend pushed one on me and I read it out of curiosity. I could see the appeal to female readers but a lot of the jokes just didn't do much for me. Every time the character got stressed she wanted to eat sweets. Ok, I get it, but it wasn't all that funny the first time and it got repeated throughout the book.
> 
> What surprised me was how thin and weak the actual mystery part of the book was. It was there, and it moved the plot along and got the main character into different situations, but it was almost a backdrop to her having her relationship with the two guys (police guy and mysterious P.I guy), squabbling with her family, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I can see the appeal but there are women writing mysteries who I think are better writers.


I don't think J.E. ever intended for the Stephanie Plum books to be considered to be mysteries. (I may be wrong. If she had that intention, she missed the mark by a long way.) I think of the books as humorous adventures in the life of a (mostly) inept lingerie buyer-turned bounty hunter in Trenton, NJ. .


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a book that she put together called "How I Write."  In it, she mentions that her plots are secondary to the characters.

You are right Cindy...when I was reading Plum Spooky, suddenly this new guy I wasn't aware of named Diesel showed up, and of course he wants her too.  But she has made him sound almost supernatural in his abilities...very far afield for her indeed.  I don't know when she introduced him, but probably in the higher numbers that I didn't read.  I first became disappointed in the series when she got rid of that wonderful old car "Big Blue."  That car was like another character in her books and I was crushed to see it go.

For the guys; I can't imagine these books appealing to men very much so bless your hearts for reading them for your lady friends.    Well, it is back to One For the Money for me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeanneM said:


> I have a book that she put together called "How I Write." In it, she mentions that her plots are secondary to the characters.
> 
> You are right Cindy...when I was reading Plum Spooky, suddenly this new guy I wasn't aware of named Diesel showed up, and of course he wants her too. But she has made him sound almost supernatural in his abilities...very far afield for her indeed. I don't know when she introduced him, but probably in the higher numbers that I didn't read. I first became disappointed in the series when she got rid of that wonderful old car "Big Blue." That car was like another character in her books and I was crushed to see it go.
> 
> For the guys; I can't imagine these books appealing to men very much so bless your hearts for reading them for your lady friends.  Well, it is back to One For the Money for me.


I agree about the car. It definitely had a personality of its own. As for Diesel, I don't remember that he was ever in any of the numbered books. It seems as if he only showed up in the other books, and he did have a supernatural edge. I really couldn't get into his character at all.


----------



## pixichick (Mar 1, 2011)

easyreader said:


> I gave up on this series long ago. I just don't see many authors who can sustain a series with the same character more than five or six books. Same with Sue Grafton. After a while, how much character can there be in 17 books?


I agree with this for the most part, and I think it's good to change it up a bit and keep things news. I do think Robert B. Parker's Spenser was a wonderful series which his fans never grew tired of.

It seems author's with a publisher have no control over the price of their books - and this probably hurts them in the long run. I'm hoping publishing houses start to get on board with what's been happening lately and will start to lower their prices.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> ...when I was reading Plum Spooky, suddenly this new guy I wasn't aware of named Diesel showed up...


Plum Spooky is one of her "between the numbers books". IMO they are worse than any of the later "numbers books". It's the only place Diesel shows up. The order....Plum Lovin', Visions of Sugar Plums, Plum Lucky, Plum Spooky, and Between the Plums. Don't waste your time.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Well that explains why I never saw Diesel before.  Thanks for that info.  Other than Plum Spooky, I read Plum Lucky but none of the other inbetweens.  

I can't remember the last numbered book I read, but I do recall as I was reading it thinking that she didn't write it.  There was a noticeable difference in the way Lula spoke and behaved.  I wonder if she ever "subcontracts" her books out to other writers when she is busy.  It disappointed me enough that I never got another one until I ran across the two above mentioned paperbacks in a used book store.  I loved these books and hope she finds a way to get her mojo back.


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

When I started reading Janet Evanovich, I couldn't believe how funny it was.  The novels are an entertaining read and more enjoyable than watching sitcoms on TV.  The problem is that it becomes more of the same.  By the time I hit # 10 in the series, it felt stale.  I got through # 13 but was just plum (pardon the pun) out of gas.  I have no interest in getting to # 17.  Oh, it's a lovely cast of characters - Grandma, Joe, Ranger, et al.  But enough is enough.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> So do I. I've pictured her as Betty White from the very beginning. That makes me enjoy her all the more, since I have loved Betty White for years. She's sort of a female Tim Conway, if that makes any sense.


Betty White as Grandma Mazur - great call, Cindy. I'll have to make a mental cast change the next time I pick up a Plum. _Hot in Trenton_ is quite a concept.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

RJMcDonnell said:


> Betty White as Grandma Mazur - great call, Cindy. I'll have to make a mental cast change the next time I pick up a Plum. _Hot in Trenton_ is quite a concept.


I formed mental pictures of the characters (based on actors and actresses) a long time ago. Here's my list:

Steph: Sandra Bullock (I started reading these books along time ago, when Sandra was younger, but I still picture her in the part.)
Joe: Benjamin Bratt (I know he's not Italian, but in my mind's eye, I gave him a more Italian look than !) (I'd pick Anthonio Sabato, Jr. if I'd felt the need to make him an actual Italian.)
Ranger: The Rock (Dwayne Johnson)
Mom: Doris Roberts
Dad: Peter Boyle (R.I.P.)
Grandma Mazur: Betty White
Lula: Queen Latifah (when she was heavier)
Vinny: Steve Buscemi
Connie Rosolli: Connie Britton (Nikki from "Spin City," but with big hair)
Joyce Barnhart: Megan Mullalley (Karen from "Will and Grace")
Sally Sweet: Who else by Ru Paul (or the Lady Chablis from _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_)
Mooner: No one other than Steve Zahn from "Out of Sight"
Dickie Orr: Timothy Hutton

(I guess I was hoping for a movie a long time ago.) Oh, and I pictured Benito Ramirez as looking like Mike Tyson. (shudder)


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great casting, Cindy!  Maybe you should be a casting agent.  The Rock!  Perfect for Ranger.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeanneM said:


> Great casting, Cindy! Maybe you should be a casting agent. The Rock! Perfect for Ranger.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always thought The Rock would make a good Ranger too. 

Have you seen the actual movie cast? I'll have to find my thread - with pictures!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I've always thought The Rock would make a good Ranger too.
> 
> Have you seen the actual movie cast? I'll have to find my thread - with pictures!


I've only seen Katherine Heigl, and the guys playing Ranger and Joe, none of whom really mesh with my cast of characters.  I guess it's ok that I pictured Benjamin Bratt as Joe if an Irishman can play Joe in the movie.  (I have nothing against Irishmen, as many of my ancestors were from Ireland.)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just bumped the thread with pictures on 'Not Quite Kindle'.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I just bumped the thread with pictures on 'Not Quite Kindle'.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------

